# burqa / burqua / bourka - orthographe



## Aoyama

Une question épineuse peut-être ...
On trouve récemment le mot burqa écrit qa, comme d'ailleurs de la même façon Al-Qaeda, pour rendre l'arabe qa, où le u après le q n'existe pas, comme dans la plupart des langues européennes (où le u existe) écrites en caractères latins.
Mais cette "coquetterie" orthographique est-elle vraiment nécessaire ?
On trouve aussi burqua (par contre Al Quaeda est beaucoup plus rare) ...
Pourquoi ne pas écrire burka, comme irakien (iraqien n'existe pas) et proscrire le qa ...


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Aoyama said:


> Une question épineuse peut-être ...
> On trouve récemment le mot burqa écrit qa, comme d'ailleurs de la même façon Al-Qaeda, pour rendre l'arabe qa, où le u après le q n'existe pas, comme dans la plupart des langues européennes écrites en caractères latins.
> Mais cette "coquetterie" orthographique est-elle vraiment nécessaire ?
> On trouve aussi burqua (par contre Al Quaeda est beaucoup plus rare) ...
> Pourquoi ne pas écrire burka, comme irakien (iraqien n'existe pas) et proscrire le qa ...


 
C'est ce qui paraît le plus raisonnable (je veux dire proscrire le 'q') mais encore une fois, on observe un certain nombre d'inconsistances en la matière: ce 'q' est parfois écrit 'k' , comme vous le mentionnez dans 'Irak', parfois 'c' dans 'Coran'...

Maintenant si vous tenez à franciser le mot, il va falloir écrire 'bourka' et nons pas 'burka'.... enfin je devine qu'ici, plutôt que la logique, c'est l'usage 'sauvage' qui va une fois encore l'emporter...


----------



## Aoyama

Je suis d'accord avec bourka, plus correct en français (qui existe) et donc aussi avec bourqua. Le problème c'est d'éviter une "arabisation" inutile (ce n'est pas l'arabe qui est en cause ici, évidemment, mais un rendu phonétique un peu pédant).


----------



## tilt

Aoyama said:


> (iraqien n'existe pas)


_Iraqien_, non, mais on rencontre _iraquien_.


----------



## Aoyama

Bien sûr ...
On dit d'ailleurs "iraqi" en anglais ...
Mais, par curiosité, regarde ici :
http://www.wordreference.com/enfr/iraqi


----------



## tilt

L'Académie ne fait pas spécifiquement la distinction indiquée dans le dico WR.

Ceci dit, l'orthographe _iraquien _irait plutôt dans ton sens !
Mais comme le souligne très justement Cilquiestsuens, il semble difficile d'aller contre l'usage.


----------



## Aoyama

Mon problème vient du fait que j'enseigne que la lettre *q* en français (la langue que je m'emploie à enseigner) _est obligatoirement suivie de *u *qui ne se prononce pas, sauf quelques exceptions que je montre (équation etc et les mots latins)_. Mes étudiants peuvent écrire "publiqe", qand etc. Mais comme on peut rencontrer un mot comme *burqa* en une du Monde, on est embêtés, la règle du q+u étant donc battue en brèche.

Le chinois utilise aussi un système phonétique qui emploie le *q *pour rendre un son proche de tch (ex: *qi* , écrit aussi phonétiquement "chi", souffle vital, cf. tai chi).
La capitale de Mongolie intérieure sera donc Urumqi (Ouroumt'chi, pas ki), mais là c'est parce que le son qi est propre au chinois (un peu le cas de l'arabe où qa est réellement prononcé k'a, mais ce n'est pas le ... cas en français où la différence n'est pas requise, dans la prononciation de ces mots arabes, sauf quand le mot serait employé par un arabisant).


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
À mon avis, écrire "burqa" ne relève pas d'une coquetterie, il s'agit d'une règle officielle de transcription de l'arabe.
Le Q est utilisé pour transcrire la lettre ق , qui se prononce assez différement de la lettre ك, que l'on transcrit par un K.
On ne peut pas utiliser QU, car cela correspondrait à un ق articulé avec la voyelle U, ce qui n'est pas exclu.

Pour Irak, c'est différent, il s'agit d'un mot de français, exactement comme "Égypte" ou "Tunisie".

La coquetterie ne consiste pas (à mon avis) au refus de franciser "burqa" en "burqua", elle consiste à persister à utiliser ce mot d'arabe à la place d'un mot français courant.
Il existe en effet une volonté forte (que je trouve pédante) à employer un mot arabe à la place d'un mot français.
Dans le film "Persépolis" de Marjane Satrapi, ils utilisent le mot "cagoule" à la place du mot arabe "burqa", (Comme l'action de ce film se situe en Iran, un mot arabe aurait été doublement anachronique.)

Après tout, on parle bien de "voile", et non de "Hidjab".

(Ce qui est une impropriété : Les gens ne font-ils plus la différence entre un _foulard_ qu'on porte sur les cheveux et un _voile_, qu'on porte devant le visage ???
Mais c'est une autre question.)


----------



## whatchama

la langue française est pleine d'exceptions qui confirment la règle. si on écrit burqua avec  un u, ce doit être une francisation par rapport à la règle générale.


----------



## Chimel

Fred_C said:


> La coquetterie ne consiste pas (à mon avis) au refus de franciser "burqa" en "burqua", elle consiste à persister à utiliser ce mot d'arabe à la place d'un mot français courant.
> Il existe en effet une volonté forte (que je trouve pédante) à employer un mot arabe à la place d'un mot français.
> Dans le film "Persépolis" de Marjane Satrapi, ils utilisent le mot "cagoule" à la place du mot arabe "burqa"


Ce n'est tout de même pas tout à fait la même chose, me semble-t-il:
- une cagoule recouvre toute la tête jusqu'au cou, avec une ouverture plus ou moins large pour les yeux, qui peut aussi découvrir le nez et la bouche
- une burqa recouvre la tête (avec une mince ouverture pour les yeux) *et* tout le corps

Ce type de vêtement ne faisant pas partie de nos traditions, nous n'avons pas de terme propre, à ma connaissance en tout cas, et un emprunt me paraît donc inévitable.


----------



## Fred_C

Chimel said:


> - une burqa recouvre la tête (avec une mince ouverture pour les yeux) *et* tout le corps


 
Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas.
Comme je le soupçonne, il me semble que la définition que vous donnez est la définition du mot "burqa" en tant qu'emprunt français à la langue arabe, qui a acquis une signification trop précise par rapport à la signification du mot original. Comme cela arrive tout le temps avec les mots de franglais qui sont toujours des cristallisations sur un sens trop particulier d'un mot souvent polysémique à l'origine.

Mais je ne connais strictement rien à l'arabe, donc rien aux acceptions sémantiques du mot "burqa".


----------



## janpol

Je partage l'avis de Fred à une nuance près : "burqa" ne me semble pas être un mot arabe. Ceci dit, il faut bien qu'on convienne de conventions lorsqu'il s'agit de transcrire des mots écrits dans un autre alphabet que l'alphabet latin sinon il faudrait inventer de nouveaux signes. Remarquons tout de même que, dans le cas de l'arabe, ces transcriptions conduisent souvent (par ignorance des conventions) à de mauvaises prononciations (kh, gh, par exemple).​


----------



## Chimel

Je le dirais autrement, alors: je ne connais pas la signification originale précise du mot _burqa_ en arabe, et j'ignore même si c'est un mot d'origine arabe, mais en tout cas il me semble indispensable, pour la clarté du discours, d'avoir un autre mot que _cagoule _pour désigner quelque chose qui est très différent du sens que nous donnons couramment à ce terme.

J'imagine mal une institution quelconque, une école par exemple, écrire dans son règlement que le port de la cagoule est proscrit si elle souhaite en fait interdire la burqa. Ce serait passablement ambigu et cela empêcherait entre autres des enfants de venir en hiver avec une véritable cagoule (je sais, c'est un peu passé de mode,...). Il faudrait à tout le moins qualifier cette cagoule: une cagoule islamique, par exemple?

Mais de toute façon, cette discussion est un peu vaine: _burqa_ est entré dans l'usage et je suis convaincu qu'on ne reviendra plus en arrière. Reste juste à se mettre d'accord sur la manière de l'écrire...


----------



## janpol

vérification sur google : "burqa" est un mot pachto, une langue du groupe indo-iranien parlée en Afghanistan et au Pakistan.
Ne pas traduire "burqa" par "cagoule" ? Nous ne sommes pas tous d'accord sur ce point ?


----------



## Aoyama

Fred dit qu'





> [il] ne connai[t] strictement rien à l'arabe


mais il a tout à fait raison quand il dit





> [qu']il s'agit d'une règle officielle de transcription de l'arabe.
> Le Q est utilisé pour transcrire la lettre ق , qui se prononce assez différement de la lettre ك, que l'on transcrit par un K.
> On ne peut pas utiliser QU, car cela correspondrait à un ق articulé avec la voyelle U, ce qui n'est pas exclu.


mais cette règle (sur laquelle je ne veux pas trop m'étendre car cela dépasse le cadre de ce fil) est "mouvante" ...
La remarque de janpol 





> "burqa" est un mot pachto, une langue du groupe indo-iranien parlée en Afghanistan et au Pakistan.


 pourrait par contre contredire la référence à l'arabe et donc la justification du *qa *, sauf à se référer à la transcription du pachto ...
Dans mon premier post, repris par tilt (#4), je dis qu'_iraqien _n'existe pas. Ce n'est pas exact, je me suis avancé un peu vite. Iraqien existe bien dans le Robert, avec irakien, mais PAS d'iraquien.
Y aurait-il une différence entre iraqien et irakien (comme l'indique le dictionnaire de ce site), comme il y en a une entre thaï et thaïlandais, khmère et cambodgien ou encore nippon et japonais, je ne sais pas. Ce n'est pas vraiment l'objet de ce fil.
Concernant la burq(u)a, le hijab (hejab, hedjab), le niq(u)ab, le tchador, le voile islamique etc, ceci dépasse ma question initiale.
Mais 





> Ne pas traduire "burqa" par "cagoule"


 est une évidence.


----------



## Nicomon

Si je consulte le Petit Robert (édition 2007)

Bur*k*a me réfère à bur*q*a

Et sous burqa, il est écrit : Burqa ou Burka n.f. - 1993 arabe burqu' « voile »

Mais Antidote me dit : 





> Peut s’écrire : *burqa*, *bourka* ou *burka*.
> Graphie rectifiée : *bourka* (avec une graphie conforme aux règles françaises).


  Pourquoi ne pas enseigner tout de suite la graphie rectifiée?


----------



## Aoyama

> Pourquoi ne pas enseigner tout de suite [bourka] la graphie rectifiée?


Exactement.
Valable aussi pour iraqien ...


----------



## janpol

q et k
il se pourrait que le q corresponde à la transcription anglaise
il se pourrait aussi que ces_ deux signes correspondent à deux sons qu'une oreille non exercée ne peut différencier._


----------



## Aoyama

> il se pourrait que le q corresponde à la transcription anglaise


absolument, c'est le cas pour "iraqi", mais c'est là aussi (à mon humble avis) une coquetterie orthographique inutile. Mais on sait que l'anglais est plus tolérant (ou moins regardant) que le français sur ce chapitre.


> il se pourrait aussi que ces_ deux signes correspondent à deux sons qu'une oreille non exercée ne peut différencier_


là, on est encore une fois dans le domaine de la coquetterie, car il faudrait alors notamment prononcer "khamas(s)" (kh comme la jota espagnole) et non "amass" , le h n'étant plus aspiré en français, etc.


----------



## janpol

je suppose que tu parles du "Hamas"... Le "h" et le "kh" ne peuvent pas être confondus. Ce n'est pas parce que le "h" n'est plus a_spiré en français que nous_ somme_s inacapables de le  prononcer; d'ailleurs, le kh n'existe pas non plus en français._


----------



## Aoyama

> je suppose que tu parles du "Hamas"...


bien sûr, comme j'aurais pu parler aussi du Hezbollah (pour le H aspiré guttural).


> Le "h" et le "kh" ne peuvent pas être confondus


non point, mais comme 





> le "h" n'est plus a_spiré en français _


 et que rarissimes sont les gens qui dans notre langue font l'effort de le prononcer dans ces mots étrangers, on a donc le même problème que pour "bourqa". Pourquoi inventer une combinaison orthographique qui n'existe pas (ou plus, est contraire aux usages orthographiques), si il n'y a aucune différence de prononciation (qa/qua, qi/qui) ?
Pour 





> Le "h" et le "kh" [qui] ne peuvent / [doivent] pas être confondus


, on pourrait utiliser "kh" qui se retrouve notamment dans la transcription du russe pour noter un son guttural, étant donné que le "h" est "aveugle" en français (on le ne le voit pas, ne l'entend pas et ne le prononce pas).


----------



## janpol

CITATION : on pourrait utiliser "kh" qui se retrouve notamment dans la transcription du russe pour noter un son guttural, étant donné que le "h" est "aveugle" en français (on le ne le voit pas, ne l'entend pas et ne le prononce pas).
Une transcription est faite pour les personnes qui souhaitent bien prononcer.
Ce que tu proposes conduirait à coup sûr à une mauvaise prononciation.
inversons la situation : une "oreille arabophone" non exercée  a tendance à ne pas différencier nos nasales "on" et "an". Tu trouverais normal qu'un  système de transcription "français-arabe" adopte le même signe pour les deux ?


----------



## Aoyama

> une "oreille arabophone" non exercée a tendance à ne pas différencier nos nasales "on" et "an". Tu trouverais normal qu'un système de transcription "français-arabe" adopte le même signe pour les deux ?


Le problème est différent.
Je m'interroge dans ce fil sur l'utilité d'utiliser une graphie (ou une orthographe) inhabituelle en français "qa" au lieu de "qua" (ou "ka", mais là le problème serait réglé).
Donc , faut-il utiliser "qa" parce que la prononciation en arabe est différente de "qua" ? Mais cette différence, tu en seras d'accord, n'est pas rendue en français. Donc cette "irrégularité" orthographique ne me semble ni nécessaire ni justifiée.


----------



## janpol

Il serait intéressant d'avoir l'avis de Xence sur cette question.


----------



## Aoyama

Encore une fois, au risque de lasser, je ne pense pas que ces considérations phonétiques justifient ce *qa*, qui peut faire plaisir aux arabisants mais qui complique les choses.
Quel Français fera l'effort de prononcer *bourq'a* ou Al q'aeda avec un q "retourné" (guttural, prononcé du fond de la gorge).

On pourrait encore prendre l'exemple de la prison (à Baghdad) d'Abou Ghraib que tout le monde (les Américains les premiers) prononcent Graib alors que c'est 'hraib (comme j ou kh) ...
On est tous pour une prononciation proche de l'original, mais contre des fantaisies orthographiques injustifiées.


----------



## Nanon

Aoyama said:


> on pourrait utiliser "kh" qui se retrouve notamment dans la transcription du russe pour noter un son guttural...



Eh non, c'est déjà pris... on a besoin de "kh", effectivement utilisé pour transcrire le "х" du russe ([x] ou le "j" de l'espagnol) pour "خ"...



Aoyama said:


> Le problème est différent.
> Je m'interroge dans ce fil sur l'utilité d'utiliser une graphie (ou une orthographe) inhabituelle en français "qa" au lieu de "qua" (ou "ka", mais là le problème serait réglé).



Si on voulait vraiment que la graphie soit _habituelle_, il faudrait aller jusqu'à écrire "bourca", le c étant plus fréquent que le k, même si l'utilisation du k est justifiée, notamment pour les emprunts... 

Aucune translittération n'est vraiment satisfaisante. Sinon, nous utiliserions l'API. Ou alors un autre système avec lequel nous aurions un support visuel idéal qui permettrait de nous déboucher les oreilles et de nous rendre sensibles à des différences souvent difficiles à entendre et à reproduire. Ça se saurait...


----------



## Xence

janpol said:


> Il serait intéressant d'avoir l'avis de Xence sur cette question.


En fait, je ne sais pas si mon avis sera d'une grande utilité ici, étant donné que la question est posée à l'intérieur de la langue française. C'est un problème d'orthographe française qui s'inscrit dans le cadre des usages et des conventions de cette langue. 

Vue de l'extérieur, cette question peut sembler mineure, voire dénuée de sens, dans la mesure où le son [k] est rendu en français par une foultitude de graphies: c, k, q, ch, kh... dont la justification ne peut être qu'étymologique et historique. Maintenant, la question que je me pose personnellement est la suivante: Cette inflation de graphies pour un même son est-elle toujours nécessaire? Contribue-t-elle un tant soit peu à la cohérence de l'orthographe actuelle? Vaste débat me dira-t-on, et j'en conviens. Débat qui ne cesse d'être relancé, par ailleurs.

Pour en revenir à _burqa_, je ne suis même pas sûr s'il s'agit d'un mot arabe, même s'il est attesté dans la plupart des dictionnaires et encyclopédies arabes classiques (14e siècle et avant). Notons toutefois qu'en arabe il est orthographié [burqu'] ou en alphabet-chat _burqu3_. Il s'agit donc d'un nom masculin qu'il serait difficile de transcrire en français. Cela donnerait quelque chose comme _bourquoue_! 

J'ajouterai, et cela a déjà été mentionné plus haut par d'autres membres, que selon que l'emprunt à l'arabe soit fait par des francophones ou par des anglophones, les transcriptions seront différentes. On a cité par exemple: Coran (français) vs. Quran (anglais), Irak (français) vs. Iraq (anglais). Seulement on oublie que ces transcriptions ont été faites à un moment où l'interpénétration linguistique et le diffusionnisme culturel n'étaient pas très importants. Aujourd'hui, alors que la prééminence de l'anglais est évidente, force est de reconnaître que la plupart des emprunts se font par le biais de cette langue.

On peut le regretter, ou faire avec...


----------



## Aoyama

On appréciera le commentaire pertinent de Xence.


> [...]le son [k] est rendu en français par une foultitude de graphies: c, k, q, ch, kh... dont la justification ne peut être qu'étymologique et historique. [...]Cette inflation de graphies pour un même son est-elle toujours nécessaire? Contribue-t-elle un tant soit peu à la cohérence de l'orthographe actuelle?


.
C'est ça.
On reprendra aussi le commentaire de Nanon :


> Si on voulait vraiment que la graphie soit _habituelle_, il faudrait aller jusqu'à écrire "bourca", le c étant plus fréquent que le k


c que l'on retrouve d'ailleurs dans "salamalec" ...
Maintenant, il y a toujours des "attractions" (barque ...).


----------



## Nanon

Aoyama, on peut t'objecter que "salamalec" avec un c a été emprunté à une époque antérieure, où la lettre k était encore moins fréquente. Loin de moi l'idée de préconiser une graphie alors que l'usage prévaut déjà. Je ne considère pas l'utilisation du q sans u comme une atteinte à l' "identité nationale"... ou alors, faudrait-il donc bouter le coq gaulois hors de France  ?


----------



## Aoyama

> Je ne considère pas l'utilisation du q sans u comme une atteinte à l' "identité nationale"...


Non point, ça ne m'avait pas effleuré l'esprit, mais maintenant que tu en parles ... On pourrait très bien prendre ces fantaisies orthographiques comme une atteinte à l' "identité nationale"... Un peu comme ce franglais que Jacques Toubon combattait jadis.


----------



## Nanon

Hors de propos, mais pas si loin...

Je viens de tomber par hasard sur cette citation de Chateaubriand (Mémoires d'Outre-Tombe) :


> Un barbarisme heureux reste dans une langue sans la défigurer ; des solécismes ne s'y établissent jamais sans la détruire.


 
Longue vie aux barbarismes heureux !


----------

